# Eclipse Env Variables



## Zoerre (23. Feb 2009)

hi,


ich suche eine möglichkeit zugriff auf die Eclips internen variablen wie ${workspace_loc} zu bekommen. Weis das rein zufällig jemand ?

THX


----------



## foobar (23. Feb 2009)

Von wo aus? Aus deinem Javaprogramm heraus? Das wird nicht gehen.


----------



## Zoerre (23. Feb 2009)

hi, nein aus einem eclipse Plugin


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2009)

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]VariablesPlugin.getDefault().getStringVariableManager().getVariables()[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Zoerre (24. Feb 2009)

hey,

erst mal danke, das geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung. Jedoch will ich nicht die Variablen des Plugins sonden die von Eclipse abfragen. Gibts da irgendwie Extensionpoints oder direkte funktionsaufrufe ??


----------



## foobar (24. Feb 2009)

Einige Varibalen bekommste über Platform z.b. getInstanceLocation oder getInstallLocation

http://help.eclipse.org/help32/inde...ce/api/org/eclipse/core/runtime/Platform.html


----------



## Zoerre (24. Feb 2009)

Danke mal das hat das Problem gelöst...  jedoch ist es nich das was ich vor hatte aber viele Wege führen nach Rom.


Wäre eben für mich interessant auf diese Eclipse eigenen Variablen wie ${workspace_loc} zuzugeifen... Deshalb lasse ich das Thema mal noch offen aber wie gesagt schon mal Danke an euch beide...


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2009)

Was stört dich an meiner Lösung? Das ist die Schnittstelle zu genau den Variablen die du suchst.
Hast du es denn ausprobiert?


----------



## Zoerre (25. Feb 2009)

ausprobiert ja aber das waren scheinbar nur die Variablen von dem Plugin und nicht von eclipse


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2009)

Wenn du zB in den Preferences in die Ant Runtime zu den Properties wechselst und dort ein neues anlegen möchtest, ist dort ein Button Variables. Nun folgt ein Dialog der dir die verfügbaren Variablen anzeigt und um genau die geht es dir, richtig?
Drückst du nun ALT + Shift + F1 für den PlugIn Spy, siehst du das es sich um den StringVariableSelectionDialog handelt.
Schaut man sich an wo die Werte herkommen findet sich das:
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]setElements(VariablesPlugin.getDefault().getStringVariableManager().getVariables());[/HIGHLIGHT]
Die Variablen kommen von ganz unterschiedlichen PlugIns. Bist du dir sicher das du die PlugIns die die Variablen bereitstellen nach denen du suchst überhaupt in deiner Runtime Workbench geladen hast?


----------

